# Falling through the Ice???



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Okay here's a dumb survey. Who here in the forum has fallen through the ice? I'm curious to how many members have fallen through? Give us a description of how it all went down we want the skinny even the bad words that went through your head.

I will admit, one year at Tibble Fork it was late in the year and the ice was crusted. I was with a chick and of course had to show a little manhood by tempting it. I walked about 60 feet out before it gave way. There wasn't a warning crack, crumble or anything. I caught myself as i was falling with my arm so luckily my head wasn't wet. I fell through the ice and was back out before it had time to set through all my snowboarding clothes. Pretty scary though. Didn't think much of it at the moment since it happened so fast but we was the only ones there and she wasn't big enough to pull a wet rag out of there let alone me  After it was all said and done i was pretty dang lucky though. I know i said explain even the cuss words but in my case there no time to even consider cuss words


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I haven't.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I fished the ladders with my wife in Feb. of '06 with only about 4 sq feet of open water to use while the rest of the lake was frozen over. I walked down the concrete slope at the mouth of the channel and accidentally broke through the thin ice with my right foot up to mid shin.

Wow! That was really cold. It was right after we got there and it took us about 20 minutes to chug through the deep snow to get there from the car, so I didn't want to turn back. We ended up sitting there for about 2 hours before finally giving up after a couple of missed hookups and well after the feeling had left my leg. My pant leg had frozen into a bell shape and was as hard as a rock.

I remember driving home barefooted with the floor heater on full blast and I didn't realize that I had been digging my heel into a blunt edge on the floorboard the entire time. I finally regained some feeling while driving through Provo Canyon and wished I was numb again.

My heel still bugs me when I touch that sweet spot. I couldn't walk normally for about a week after that. I learned my lesson that day.

Here's what we fished:

[attachment=1:3311511s]DSCF0818.jpg[/attachment:3311511s]

And here's my hole:

[attachment=0:3311511s]DSCF0819.jpg[/attachment:3311511s]


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

When I was around 14 I went hunting out at clear lake wma. All of the water except the rest pond had locked up hard just days before. Since I wanted to make the drive worth it we watched where a few flocks were landing in the distance and headed that direction. Me and my two friends where covering ground fast acting like we were ice skating on the pond instead of busting through the catails. When we got close to the far end of the lake near the little bit of open water the ice started popping more so I gave my gun to my friends and started sliding around the corner to inspect the best place to get off the ice and set up. On the other side of the corner the ice started cracking and water started seeping up in the nearby cracks so I decided not to be so brave and I turned around and to see my friends lab coming full speed at me. She slid into me hard and knocked me off my feet and I flew backwards flat on my back and the ice shattered underneath me. I had the wind knocked out of me cause the hard blow to the ice plus the frigid water. I was fighting to get out of the water but had nothing to grab on to. The lab was also in the same hole as me and was using my body as a ladder so kept dunking me under. My friends around the corner could hear the whole comotion but just thought wtf is he doing. I finally was able to bob up and down enough to pull my self out right when they came around the corner to help. I still remember that cold walk back and I barely made it with my friends help. Luckily my dad had some extra blankets and a sleeping bag at the truck so I stripped to my underwear and then wrapped up in blankets. I swear it took the whole day to warm back up.


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

Does anyone remember about 10 years ago, there was a bunch of guys ice fishing down to lincon beach (utah lake) in the spring, the white bass were going crazy that year, it was a warm windy day and a group had wandered out a bit past the main group of fishermen, a big chunk of ice that the group was on broke away and started drifting out into open water with them on it, they actually drifted out quite aways and the slab they were on was melting fast, Help finally arived and they were rescued before things got bad. What a day that was.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I've have only broke thru close to shore up to my junk . :lol:


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

I've only had a couple close calls.
One time out on the berry I had my daughter (bout 8 years old at that time) and we were on my four wheeler. The ice was almost a clear sheet and it would crack every now and then below us. When we got to the spot we wanted to fish the ice cracking got a little worse so I decided to park the bike over on the shoreline to eliminate weight by us. Well the daughter wanted to ride with dad and as we were getting closer to shore the cracking kept getting worse and I could watch it follow me with every turn. It finally gave way and scared the crap outta me. We landed in all but 2 1/2 feet of water. Pheew that was close. It took some working the bike to finish getting it onto the shoreline. Thank god for winches :wink:


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I personally have never fallen through the ice. I was on a scout trip when I was 14 though where we went to Joes Valley. the evening before we went out ice fishing it snowed several inches. As we were walkiing out onto the lake and our scout leader was pulling all of our gear in the sled he fell through a hole that was axed out of the ice. He was in up to his armpits in a split second. I don't remember much else about the experience other than the "oh ****" look on his face as we were all standing there watching him. Needless to say we didnt even get a hole drilled in the ice that day until later in the afternoon.
Cory


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Only once. Late ice season at Scofield by the dam. We were done for the day and heading back to the
car when the edges were a little soft due to the warm afternoon sun. About ten or so feet away from the
shore, my feet started giving way and had to run to keep from getting soaked. Sank all the way down to my knees a couple of times but made it to shore quite dry and my gear intact. Good thing those jet sleds float!!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had a few wet boots breaking threw near the bank when my long jump has'nt been the best.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

About 5yrs ago I was up to Strawberry on my wheeler very early in the morning. It was still a little dark and around 20 below. I parked at the marina and headed out towards haws point and renegade bay. As I rounded Haws carefully avoiding the pressure ridge. I drove right down the middle of the bay toward the old dam sight near Renegade bay. Faintly I could see a silouette way down by Big springs and the old campground. As I got a little closer I could see it was a man waving his arms frantically. (great what does this guy need). As I got to him he was out of breath and couldnt explain. But I got that he and his son and buddies had gone threw the ice. Put him on the bike and raced over to Big springs. These boys were in need for sure. All were out of the water but with the cold temps they were freezeing fast. The little boy was the first concern. I set up my shed and turned on some heat. I carry an extra coat and donated my long johns to the boy. Once I got him settled a bit w/dad. I attended to the othe two men. One was soaked and the other just above his knees. Ok were settled! Now lets get you guys outta here! What about my 4 wheeler? (the man asked) WTF? I said your gonna have come back for that later! No I aint leaving W/out that 4 wheeler. Hmm. Well here some rope have some fun. No! your not useing my 4 wheeler to pull it out. Why? See that hole over there? I aint going anywhere near it. Im sure the guy thought I was a jerk. Whatever. To make a long story shorter I stayed and fished nearby W/the little boy while they did in fact retrieve the 4 wheeler. It wouldnt run or roll. So we put it on a tarp and dragged it back. (hard on my machine). Since then I am quite weary around Big spings and the old dam by Renegade and allways see thin ice over there. So please be carefull. 
I dont want you ruining my day of fishing! :lol: :evil:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

iron bear i'm unaware of where the old dam was. Is it over by the narrows? That is a crazy story. How the heck did they get there machine out? Was it just in the shallows? That sucks. I fished the meadows a couple years ago with a snowmobile and my big old cousin and i couldn't believe how much more slush and crap was on the ice over there. I don't know what would make it do that. I am aware of the pressure crack that runs from Haws point across towards the ladders every year but that's the only one i have usually seen. I seen a guys dog fall in that one year and so did he up to his knee.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

The first year I started ice fishing I stepped in a not so frozen hole from the night before. I only went in to my knee but I thought I was going in for sure!! I was in and out so fast (adreneline) that it took a second before I realized what really had happened.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

The old dam runs between the tiny islands at the mouth of horse creek bay and runs east to island mtn. Near the narrows. Big springs is located just north of the tiny islands. 15 to 20ft water depending on lake level. Their wheeler kinda floated. They looped the rope under the bike. With men on opposite sides pulled the rope tight. It would raise the bike up enough to get the front wheels near the surface. Then they would all run forward and pull the bike half way out. It sounds simpler than it was. It took them most the day. As the ice kept bustin making the hole bigger and bigger. As for slush. When snow builds on top of the ice. The weight of the snow forces the ice to submerge. Water seeps threw cracks or your ice hole and hence slush. I drilled a hole at Strawberry after a big snow once and had a gusher about 1 ft high of water come up. Good grief what a mess. To add insult to injury the snow then insulates the water from refreezing.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

havnfun said:


> The first year I started ice fishing I stepped in a not so frozen hole from the night before. I only went in to my knee but I thought I was going in for sure!! I was in and out so fast (adreneline) that it took a second before I realized what really had happened.


Ditto 'first trip' the 'fate' fairy struck as I also found a previous day's ice hole...my left leg went in all the way to my hip slamming onto the ice. Scared the CRAPOLA -)O(- out me. Told fish'n partner to stay the @@@@ away from me as I knew we'd both go in next.

I had the mother of mother bruise with'n a day on my hip that you wouldn't believe. Every and I mean EVERY color in the rainbow and beyond the rainbow...and HUGE :shock:

If you can imagine it...it happened. I laugh about it now...but not at the time...definitely a memorable and priceless "first" ice fish'n trip. :mrgreen:

:wink: :wink:


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me how many people go out with snowmobiles and Atv's when the ice is just forming, I was at Strawberry last year in the Marina area with 3 inches of ice and every time a snowmobile went by you literally thought the ice was going out from underneath you. I don't care if you are willing to risk your life but stay away from others during the initial freeze period.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have not fallen through personally, on a trip to Millsite last year I about peed my pants, no snow and the ice is totally clear so you see all the way to the bottom, freaked me out! I am accustomed to Scofield with 1+' of snow so there is really no thought about how much ice and water below. My son stepped into a hole of our own, freaked him out and wanted to go home. Fortunately we had tents, heater and lots of clothes. Made my thermal top into pants for him :lol: 

I have heard a few stories of the Berry and folks falling through. Particularly on snowmobiles running over a hot spring, which there are apparently man of. Could be quite dangerous to the point of decapitation if one was to hit a soft spot going very fast with hitting the other hard side just as sled is under the ice OUCH! :shock:


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

A Snowmobile going fast enough about 30 or so will stay on top of the water. Just dont stop.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

I had a buddy that used to race snowmobiles across open water.
He always wanted me to do it with him but I could never muster up enough nerve. Getting hurt was never an issue but sinking the sled was.
I had plenty of fun just watching him do it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> A Snowmobile going fast enough about 30 or so will stay on top of the water. Just dont stop.


That is true, I have seen those races; just keep it going I guess.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Now this would really SUCK!!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

oh crap that would suck.

I have not been through the ice.
thank the lord


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

FLYFSHR said:


> I had a buddy that used to race snowmobiles across open water.
> He always wanted me to do it with him but I could never muster up enough nerve. Getting hurt was never an issue but sinking the sled was.
> I had plenty of fun just watching him do it.


I used to do that with my boss in high school. Talk about a rush! As long as you don't slow down or turn you are all right. Watched a few go under really close to the shore because they tried to cut to a different approach on the lake. It is fun though.
Cory


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Never fallen through the ice (knock on wood) but I too have had many a wet feet due to soft edges. Last year my brother and I were fishing East Canyon early in the ice season with about 3 inches. As the day grew warmer we noticed that the ice around our holes was wearing thinner and water accumlating around our area. My bro got a bite and while moving to set his pole he slipped and fell, and i watched cracks in the ice shoot out from under him... We called it a day after that lol. I also watched a boy scout go under near the boat launch at EC a few years ago.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

4 times over the years- once it was a DWR officers fault- I have stood and watched a guy at Porcupine and said he's gonna go- a minute later he did. I had dry sweats and a sweat shirt waiting for him. I told him to keep them--- a week later I got a package with them in it and I sweared he had them pressed.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have never fallen through the ice past my junk while trying to ice fish. My wife went through at Newton to her waist.
I did however go through the ice to my nipples at Howard Slough trying to get a duck on the ice. I walked out to get it and another and when i reached for the second one i went through. It took me 20 minutes to get back to solid ice and it was 5* and a 20 mph wind with a half mile walk back to the truck. No waders and i got hypothermia to a lesser degree. Extreme shaking and shivers and numbness for a while. Not a pleasant experience for sure.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I have never fallen through the ice past my junk while trying to ice fish. My wife went through at Newton to her waist.
> I did however go through the ice to my nipples at Howard Slough trying to get a duck on the ice. I walked out to get it and another and when i reached for the second one i went through. It took me 20 minutes to get back to solid ice and it was 5* and a 20 mph wind with a half mile walk back to the truck. No waders and i got hypothermia to a lesser degree. Extreme shaking and shivers and numbness for a while. Not a pleasant experience for sure.


You went through all that for a stinking duck? -8/- 
I bet you didn't even eat it! -()/- -()/- -()/-


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have never fallen through the ice past my junk while trying to ice fish. My wife went through at Newton to her waist.
> ...


Absolutely! I love duck hunting more than fishing and you know how that goes.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

A recent post - not falling thru the ice except little bit but -------, close enough.  

I wasn't going to post this but I got to thinking that this could provide some entertainment, at my expense, but I'm old enough to take it now. It's probably worth reading for things not to do and me being just being old and dumb.
While it was happening it wasn't funny but looking back on it, I can even laugh. If anything could go wrong, it did!!!!
I met RiverRat coming back from the GSL, chatted a few and headed out to his spot with him heading home with his limit. Had High hopes, oh well.  Got out there after carrying all my stuff a zillion miles (lake has really receded).
You have to cross a very slick fresh water ice flow to get to the sand bar but made it walking carefully. Got there, set up my little portable screen/blind and threw put my 3 decoys. Well my blind was having trouble with the breeze but got it working ok. Well my "fun" experience starts - no ducks coming anywhere near me. Then I find out my dec.s don't have enough weight and keep blowing into shore. Part of my set up was me screwing in an anchor into the sand bar and attaching a leash to Sparky and it to keep him from running around and scaring the ducks.
Yeah, I know, what ducks? So now I have to go retrieve my dec.s and throw them back out a ways. Yep, you guessed it. I'm out there throwing em and a big ol flock came at me and flared off. So I go back and wait again behind my blind. Nothing. Well, this routine repeats itself 3-4 times and yep, each time I retrieve my dec.s and throw em back out ducks are trying to fly over me, and then I'd go back to my blind and stand with nothing flying. Finally a lone Golden eye flies in and I raise my gun. My gun goes off before I'm ready because my finger gloves are too big to fit in the trigger area but some how the duck falls into the water, dives, resurface and flies off with me trying to shoot with gloves that don't fit in the trigger area,
Ok, ok, so I'll take the glove off and keep my hand in my pocket to keep it warm. Oh yeah, Sparky had pulled the anchor out of the sand bar and was out in the water, dragging leash and anchor looking for the duck. Well, back to the routine of no ducks, re-throwing my dec.s with ducks invariably flying at me but no ducks when I'm at my blind. A couple of flocks did fly over but out of range and I threw a few desperation shots at em but of course nothing, Now I find my shotgun has turned into a single shot and won't chamber a second round without help (fine grit and salt?). Can anything else go wrong??? Just wait.!!!
I had got out there sometime after noon, I think, I'm pretty much bummed by now. I had re-screwed the anchor in deeper but when I took my out of range shots he was out there dragging the leash with the anchor still in the sand bar. Well, he broke the metal clasp now in half !!!! The only thing I could do now was tie his leash around his collar. It's a heavy leash and heavy collar. I decided that this is not my day and would just hang around until the 2:30 flight and call it a day. Still nothing. Well I look at my watch and it.s 2:34 and I decide to wait 10 more minutes and leave.
Just as I have decided to pack it up, 6 beautiful Golden eyes come, it's kind of a long shot but barely in range so I take my "single" shot. Wow, 2 come down!!!! Don't know how since I didn't think they were that close to one another. As you know, these guys are divers and neither is dead!!! As expected The Sparkinator had pulled up the anchor and was dragging it all going after the closest. It was really fun watching him get close, the duck dives, he looks around for it, dunks his head, it resurfaces behind him, he finally sees it and they repeat this routine about 6 times. He finally gets it and heads back to shore. I'm wading out to get closer to the second one so I could dispatch it with my "single shot". :lol: Well, now I'm getting a fair distance out and the bottom has turned to unstable mud. Better take my shot now. Each time I set myself to shot I lose my balance a bit and have to reset. Finally take my shot and, YEP, I lose my balance and fall into the water getting completely soaked. :shock: You know how cold it was so I knew I had to get back with a long hike ahead of me. I go back to shore, unhook Sparky from all his stuff and tell him to "get the duckie" and he immediately goes out and tries to retrieve my decoy. :lol: I redirect him, he swims out looking for it, finally spots it a good distance away, swims out, grabs it and brings it back. LOVE THAT DOG!! At least they were both very good looking male birds.
Well now I've got to get everything packed up and on my back and get back soonest. 
You think that's the end? Naaaaaaaah, I start heading back and of course had to cross that ice flow. Well I'm dripping and the ice is slicker than snot. Was being real careful, sliding one foot in front of the other and was just about across and my feet went out from under me and I fell on my but breaking thru the ice. It's real shallow but I couldn't get on my stomach to get myself up with everything on my back. I had to break more ice around me to get down to the sand for a purchase, which I finally did. The only good (???) thing was I couldn't get any wetter.
Well now we've reached the end of my story. I lumbered back, keeping surprisingly warm, got to my truck. put everything away turned on the heater and headed home. That's it folks. :lol: What do ya think? Stupid old man, huh?

Leaky and The Sparkinator


----------

